# Gehäuse für Kompressorkühlung.



## Pleusch (24. April 2010)

*Gehäuse für Kompressorkühlung.*

Hallo leute,

Ich lasse mir grade von einem bekannten der besitzer einer Kühl-und Klimatechnik Firma ist eine Kompressorkühlung herstellen.

Jetzt weis ich nur nicht wo ich ein anständiges gehäuse her bekomme.

Ich habe gesehen was für tolle gehäuse LittleDevil und andere ständig benutzen und ich wollte fragen wo man die erwerben kann!?

Die maße sind 245mm x 250mm x 445mm (BxHxT)

Ich weis das sind keine üblichen Maße aber ich habe auch kein üblich Dimensioniertes Gehäuse.

Sprich  ich besitze eine NZXT Panzerbox. Und das Kokü sollte passgenau mit den rändern abschließen.

Vill wisst ihr ja mehr 

Mfg

Pleusch


----------



## DerMalle (27. April 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse für Kompressorkühlung.*

LeChuck

Bin SEHR zufrieden.


----------

